# Paint popping off stove top grates



## 48rob (Dec 4, 2011)

New GE range a year or so old.
Gray enamel? paint on the stovetop burner grates.
All good until today.
Daughter soaked them overnight to clean.
Put them back on the stove to cook.
Paint popping off all over kitchen.

Moisture got under the baked on paint?
Defective?

Rob


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2011)

Gotta be defective porcelain. The manual says to soak them overnight.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks.

All I can think of too, as I've been soaking grates this way for many years and never had such a problem.

Rob


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Now you can cook on that wood stove until you replace the grates.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 4, 2011)

> Now you can cook on that wood stove until you replace the grates.




You know Dennis, When I first started looking for wood stoves, I had that in mind.
After coming here looking for advice, I went with the 17.
It was a very good choice...but because of the double wall construction, including the top, cooking on it isn't an option. :-S

When I was 16, and on the road/on my own, I ended up staying with an 80 some year old woman in Austin Oregon (middle of nowhere) for a summer.
She taught me how to split wood for my supper, how to feed the wood stove, and how to cook on a wood range.
Fond memories indeed!

Rob
PS. Wife said fix it before dinner if you want to eat...
I found a used set and now we're back in business!
($200+ for new ones...used look just fine!)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Rob, it sounds like you found a winner out there in Oregon. Those memories last a lifetime.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2011)

After your post I looked around the web. Found a complaint from a lady with a Maytag range that did the same thing. She keeps a new set for show when she has company and the old ones for cooking.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 5, 2011)

Bart,

           Thanks.

I found a couple similar complaints, and chose used black ones because of it.

Rob


----------



## Dix (Dec 6, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> After your post I looked around the web. Found a complaint from a lady with a Maytag range that did the same thing. She keeps a new set for show when she has company and the old ones for cooking.



I do that with the drip rings 

Rob, maybe sand down the old ones, and hit them with some high temp paint? Just a thought.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 6, 2011)

Eileen,

 Thanks for the thoughts!

I put one in my sandblaster to see if I could simply remove the paint and use them "naked" but after 15 minutes, I had only a small area finished.
It would have taken a day or more, and then they probably would have rusted...
As hot as they get, in the direct flame, I don't thing any kind of paint I could buy would last.

The used ones look pretty good, and I don't have to spend $200+

Rob


----------

